# 4 on petfinder with no pic's need help in Calif.



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

BOBBY 
Golden Retriever 
Baby, M L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Downey
Downey, CA 
No Name 
Chow Chow
Golden Retriever 
Baby, F L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Downey
Downey, CA 
BUDDY 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Downey
Downey, CA 
A218731 - DOLLY 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, F Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA
Pasadena, CA


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR notified


----------

